# Aspergers



## coolusername (Mar 21, 2019)

So I just posted my intoduction. So here's why i joined this site. I have Aspergers syndrome (High functioning Autism) but I have always wanted to be a SEAL. I need a challenge in my life, I have been abused as a kid and that made me stronger mentally. I was diagnosed when I was 3 and I had a loving mother who was a behavioral therapist and from 3 to 9 or 10 I was medicated but at 9 or 10 I was taken off medicine completely and that worked wonders. Anyway I want to practice medicine in SOF. My primary goal is to be a SEAL medic but also SARC and PJ. I know they are all different and all the ways they are. Here's my situation
-17 ,plan on enlisting at 18
-PT with USMC recruiters at least 2× a month
-As and Bs in school
-No criminal record
-Medically as healthy as possible (As a matter of fact its textbook perfect minus unexplained moderate knee pain that I can suck up)
-Not the best swimmer but I am working hard at it
So what's the likelihood of me getting a waiver (I know it isn't great)? But I will at least go to the recruiters office and try.But I can't go against big Navy despite my never quit attitude. Also would it be easier for me to go fleet to SEAL instead of trying to get a SO contract from the recruiters office?


----------



## coolusername (Mar 21, 2019)

Forgot to add I am definitely not going to lie about it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2019)

coolusername said:


> Medically as healthy as possible (As a matter of fact its textbook perfect minus unexplained moderate knee pain that I can suck up)


You may want to consider getting an explanation for your unexplained knee pain. What you’re able to “suck up” now, may not be so easy to do if you find yourself following the path that you desire.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 21, 2019)

My oldest son has Aspergers.  You are definitely more driven than he is .  You took medicine so long ago it may not even matter, just disclose it in your physical paperwork.  At one time it was not waiverable, which is just stupid, but it is what it is.  Have you asked the Marine recruiters their thoughts when you PT?  They may be a good sounding board and place to start; and ask a Navy recruiter.

Waiverable conditions have different weight depending on needs of the service and what the recruitment environment looks like.


----------



## coolusername (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks for the information. I have a doctor visit soon, I will definitely bring it up


----------



## EqualReaction (Mar 21, 2019)

One of my close friends who shipped before me with a SEAL contract had Aspergers. I'm not sure he told the Navy or not, but regardless he was able to get a contract.  I didn't know he even had it. He speaks multiple languages, and was the toughest candidate I've ever seen.  I'd keep it on the DL once you are in the military. You have a bunch of idiots who might not know what that means, and you don't want to get isolated from your peers. A lot of guys don't know what that is, and they may think it means you are weird or something.

When you go to the recruiter for the Navy ask to speak to a NSW Scout. A lot of scouts worked with SEAL and SWCC teams at one point, and their main job is to bring in talent for the PST. It is difficult to go to BUD/s from the fleet. It's possible but there are a lot more factors involved than just your PST scores now. You have your job and the needs of your command that becomes priority. 

In 2016 I was at MEPs telling them I wanted to be a SEAL, but I failed depth perception. The people at MEPs immediately started saying "Oh well, guess you need to pick a new job. You can't be a SEAL without depth perception." It was bullshit. I argued with them for 15 minutes and told them that I was not going to join unless SEAL was open for me. They had the officer in charge there call up NSW, and they confirmed that DP was not needed to get a SEAL contract. Don't let anyone bullshit you. They may tell you Aspergers DQs you but you tell them that you want to see where it says it'll disqualify you. They may yell or tell you to leave but their ultimate goal is to sign you up if you meet the qualifications.  It isn't personal. If they have to call NSW to get a confirmation then let them do it. 

Kill the PST and make that SEAL mentor think "Damn, this guy wants this shit." I washed out in Prep due to femur injuries but if you have any questions about PSTs, Boot camp, or Prep you can message me.


----------



## Cookie_ (Mar 21, 2019)

Your situation reminds me of a story from just a month ago, asking the military to allow waivers for high-functioning autism.

why the military should consider a waiver for high functioning autism

The author only mentions the army and marines, but as he mentions the military overall, you may have trouble attempting to enlist if you disclose your condition.


----------



## coolusername (Mar 21, 2019)

EqualReaction said:


> One of my close friends who shipped before me with a SEAL contract had Aspergers. I'm not sure he told the Navy or not, but regardless he was able to get a contract.  I didn't know he even had it. He speaks multiple languages, and was the toughest candidate I've ever seen.  I'd keep it on the DL once you are in the military. You have a bunch of idiots who might not know what that means, and you don't want to get isolated from your peers. A lot of guys don't know what that is, and they may think it means you are weird or something.
> 
> When you go to the recruiter for the Navy ask to speak to a NSW Scout. A lot of scouts worked with SEAL and SWCC teams at one point, and their main job is to bring in talent for the PST. It is difficult to go to BUD/s from the fleet. It's possible but there are a lot more factors involved than just your PST scores now. You have your job and the needs of your command that becomes priority.
> 
> ...


Im pretty motivated afterall this has been my life goal for a long time. I ain't going to let some petty recruiting bs keep me from accomplishing it, however the NFQ attitude only goes so far fighting big Navy. As far a keeping Aspergers on the DL , you better believe I will. I know the BUD/S instructors will know and give me extra shit, but that will just motivate me to show them but also earn trust. Since a persons reputation at BUD/S follows them their whole SEAL career. A shitbag BUD/S graduate will likely be a shitbag SEAL.


----------



## coolusername (Mar 21, 2019)

Cookie_ said:


> Your situation reminds me of a story from just a month ago, asking the military to allow waivers for high-functioning autism.
> 
> why the military should consider a waiver for high functioning autism
> 
> The author only mentions the army and marines, but as he mentions the military overall, you may have trouble attempting to enlist if you disclose your condition.


I read that article yesterday while doing updated research. But I feel that I will disclose my condition because 
1. It's a federal felony to lie
2. I don't want to graduate BUD/S and them find out and I suffered for 6 months f or nothing 
3. That would violate my integrity


----------



## coolusername (Mar 21, 2019)

coolusername said:


> So I just posted my intoduction. So here's why i joined this site. I have Aspergers syndrome (High functioning Autism) but I have always wanted to be a SEAL. I need a challenge in my life, I have been abused as a kid and that made me stronger mentally. I was diagnosed when I was 3 and I had a loving mother who was a behavioral therapist and from 3 to 9 or 10 I was medicated but at 9 or 10 I was taken off medicine completely and that worked wonders. Anyway I want to practice medicine in SOF. My primary goal is to be a SEAL medic but also SARC and PJ. I know they are all different and all the ways they are. Here's my situation
> -17 ,plan on enlisting at 18
> -PT with USMC recruiters at least 2× a month
> -As and Bs in school
> ...


My primary goal is'nt to be a SEAL and PJ or SARC. I am using a crappy device and I meant to say but also looking into


----------



## coolusername (Mar 22, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> My oldest son has Aspergers.  You are definitely more driven than he is .  You took medicine so long ago it may not even matter, just disclose it in your physical paperwork.  At one time it was not waiverable, which is just stupid, but it is what it is.  Have you asked the Marine recruiters their thoughts when you PT?  They may be a good sounding board and place to start; and ask a Navy recruiter.
> 
> Waiverable conditions have different weight depending on needs of the service and what the recruitment environment looks like.


 Well then you know Aspergers better than most. If your son can find something to strive for and be inspired by then I think he will be driven as well. But to answer your question yes I have asked them, they all have pushed me to follow my dream and I have talked to a Navy Recruiter and he just gave me the basic SEAL info that I already know. But he said since I am under 18 there isn't much he can do unless I come back with my parents and start at 17 (Which will NOT fucking happen)


----------



## Bambi (Mar 22, 2019)

coolusername said:


> I read that article yesterday while doing updated research. But I feel that I will disclose my condition because
> 1. It's a federal felony to lie
> 2. I don't want to graduate BUD/S and them find out and I suffered for 6 months f or nothing
> 3. That would violate my integrity


I was told by my Recruiters to lie. I told the truth and got PDQ. (Marines) They will only pull your file if you come clean at the Moment of Truth, they simply wouldn't pull everyone who goes through MEPS' medical file.
Integrity is a very important thing, it's your call to either lie, or tell the truth.


----------



## coolusername (Mar 22, 2019)

I know that they will probably not find out unless I tell them. But even the .0000001% chance they stumble across it, I couldn't bear the thought of being PDQd and I wouldn't want my career to be based off of a lie. I am not trying to be high and mighty but I was raised that a lie that big will come back.


----------



## Doofus (May 26, 2019)

I have aspergers also. I fear that I will be banned from the military but at the same time I must be honest about what I have.


----------



## DA SWO (May 26, 2019)

How do you know that you have Asperger's?


----------



## Doofus (May 26, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> How do you know that you have Asperger's?


I was diagnosed with it after a check up with a Dr. .They way I talk talk is flat and some say robot like. I im very interested in SOF history especially the United States(Interesting fact did you know that commandos comes from the afrikan word kommandos). I think it is that those that fall in that group have a obsession for things or we just hyper focus on things like sports uniforms or a gun platform even engineering is fucking dope thing to be obsessed with I tell you that.IDK really other then the social issues that is the only difference I see .


----------



## AlphaVictor (Jun 18, 2019)

Coolusername-

This is anecdotal and worth exactly what you paid for it, but I believe there was an Airman in my brother flight in basic training that had Asperger's. The guys in his flight knew and they were all very sensitive to it, and they were the first to jump on anyone who may have made any remark about him. Unfortunately I can't tell you whether he disclosed his diagnosis to the Air Force or kept it under wraps, but you may want to at least talk to the Air Force and see if it is a disqualifying factor. Best of luck to you on your journey, if you have any questions feel free to message me.

-AV


----------



## Arf (Nov 4, 2019)

coolusername said:


> Forgot to add I am definitely not going to lie about it.




HIPAA is serious. Very serious.  Unless it’s TriCare. The military can view your TriCare medical history. Otherwise they cannot access your medical records.


----------



## coolusername (Dec 11, 2019)

Sorry for the late reply. Stuff changed and I am going 11b in the National Guard. Inwill pursue SOF from there however.


----------



## coolusername (Dec 11, 2019)

coolusername said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Stuff changed and I am going 11b in the National Guard. Inwill pursue SOF from there however.



Stubby fingers. I meant to type *I will


----------



## lr1400 (Dec 11, 2019)

I got PDQd for kidney stones. was pre GWOT. If I could do it again I wouldn't tell anything. Met way too many SOF guys that had things and didn't tell. All of high integrity.


----------



## AWP (Dec 11, 2019)

lr1400 said:


> Met way too many SOF guys that had things and didn't tell. All of high integrity.


BWAHAHAHAHAH! LOL, wut? High integrity but didn't say anything?

That's a good one, tell us another.


----------



## lr1400 (Dec 11, 2019)

AWP said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAH! LOL, wut? High integrity but didn't say anything?
> 
> That's a good one, tell us another.



It was for asthma and ADD.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 11, 2019)

AWP said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAH! LOL, wut? High integrity but didn't say anything?
> 
> That's a good one, tell us another.


I mean I left everything off my screening... I would like to think I have decent integrity


----------



## Wench (Dec 13, 2019)

My ex (some here know him) served as both an 18D and a PJ. He was diagnosed with Aspergers as an adult (towards the end of his career) and had also suffered abuse as a child. Both contributed greatly to the severe mental health issues he faced when coupled with what he dealt with as SOF. There are many variables at play, but proceed with caution.


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 16, 2020)

You seem to be the most well functioning guy with Asbergers out there. I've had two guys - one who worked for me, and another who was a colleague - and you could spot them both a mile away. The first one had very awkward social habits and smelled really bad. It was such an issue that all the other Marines would haze him for it because they thought he wouldn't take showers everyday (he did). He was also incredibly smart. He could run circles around me with Radar theory, but he overthought things too much. Great guy - the Marine Corps just didn't take him in well. After he got out I heard that he committed suicide.

The other was a Corporal who was also not well liked by the other Marines. They treated him pretty poorly. 

Certainly go for it and I think you can do well - just be aware what you may be getting yourself into.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 16, 2020)

TYW27 said:


> You seem to be the most well functioning guy with Asbergers out there. I've had two guys - one who worked for me, and another who was a colleague - and you could spot them both a mile away. The first one had very awkward social habits and smelled really bad. It was such an issue that all the other Marines would haze him for it because they thought he wouldn't take showers everyday (he did). He was also incredibly smart. He could run circles around me with Radar theory, but he overthought things too much. Great guy - the Marine Corps just didn't take him in well. After he got out I heard that he committed suicide.
> 
> The other was a Corporal who was also not well liked by the other Marines. They treated him pretty poorly.
> 
> Certainly go for it and I think you can do well - just be aware what you may be getting yourself into.



Those stories suck to the highest degree. 

As to your advice, I agree...go for it with your eyes wide open and don't let clown persuade you otherwise.


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 17, 2020)

Yea, sorry, I'm not meaning to discourage you or anyone with Asbergers who wants to try this. I just wanted to make sure I could offer a more realistic picture of what MIGHT happen. 

Like I said. You sound much more determined and much more aware than the Marines I mentioned in my post. I think you can do anything with your attitude.  Besides, this was back in 2007 and 2008 so things might have changed a lot since then.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 17, 2020)

coolusername said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Stuff changed and I am going 11b in the National Guard. Inwill pursue SOF from there however.


Having been both Active and Guard Infantry, I would honestly recommend another MOS. Not to dissuade you, but Guard Infantry was probably the worst decision I've ever made in my life. The people are terrible, the training is lacking, and it isnt rewarding. You could find another job like Intel that would probably better fit you. Guard Infantry wouldn't be something I consider a leg up before going SOF.


----------



## coolusername (Jan 26, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> Having been both Active and Guard Infantry, I would honestly recommend another MOS. Not to dissuade you, but Guard Infantry was probably the worst decision I've ever made in my life. The people are terrible, the training is lacking, and it isnt rewarding. You could find another job like Intel that would probably better fit you. Guard Infantry wouldn't be something I consider a leg up before going SOF.



would active infantry be better? Then after a few months at unit, apply for 75th or 18X? I am in pretty good shape now, but don't think I am in RASP or SFAS shape yet. Probably in a few months. On a mock APFT I did myself with help, I scored a 270, so decent but not where I want yet.


----------



## ecag (Jan 26, 2020)

I know a person in my former career field who has Aspergers. He is a very high functioning individual, and most people wouldn’t know he’s on the spectrum. If you’re not observant or ignorant of the signs, you’d think he was a just little “off” if you know what I mean.

I personally believe he’s a more capable solider than a lot I’ve come across in active duty, the reserves, and now the guard. That being said, he was a reservist in a field that isn’t what you’re attempting to go into. I won’t tell you what to do, or what I would do in your situation. That said however, I’ve seen someone in the military, contributing to the fight, with Aspergers. Do what you will.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 26, 2020)

coolusername said:


> would active infantry be better? Then after a few months at unit, apply for 75th or 18X? I am in pretty good shape now, but don't think I am in RASP or SFAS shape yet. Probably in a few months. On a mock APFT I did myself with help, I scored a 270, so decent but not where I want yet.




Why go Guard? Why not go Active 11b and kill it? It's a stepping stone to advanced schools. Some get Option 40 in OSUT.

Rangers Strengthen Ties with OSUT - ShadowSpear Special Operations


----------



## coolusername (Jan 26, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Why go Guard? Why not go Active 11b and kill it? It's a stepping stone to advanced schools. Some get Option 40 in OSUT.
> 
> Rangers Strengthen Ties with OSUT - ShadowSpear Special Operations



Originally I was interested in college and law enforcement a little bit more. But now stuff kinda changed within the past two days and now I am leaning active.


----------

